# Mercury Nitrate distributor in Europe?



## leoleoleo28 (Jul 1, 2022)

Does anyone know from where can i get some mercury nitrate?(in small portions)


----------



## G.Patton

leoleoleo28 said:


> Does anyone know from where can i get some mercury nitrate?(in small portions)



leoleoleo28You can make it by yourself from Hg and HNO3 in small amount quite easy. Look around our forum, there are several topics with same question. Synthesis and extraction of d-amphetamine (Nabenhower, 1942)


----------



## leoleoleo28

It s simple, thanks for the help


----------



## chemistrydude

leoleoleo28 said:


> It s simple, thanks for the help



leoleoleo28Yeah simple, nobody sell's it because all can synthesize Hg and HNO3 as G.Patton said


----------



## ACAB

chemistrydude said:


> nobody sell's it because all can synthesize



chemistrydudeThat's not true, there are traders who sell mercury (II) nitrate or mercury (II) chloride and you can google them.


----------

